# Andiamo - cutest foal ever :X



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cute little guy!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Adorable! I love his star


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you, I'm really curious what colour he will be when he grows older. From what I saw he should be gray, but I prefer the colour that he has now .


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

he is a very cute color! I like his expression. He's very lucky to have been saved


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What an adorable face! So glad he has found a good home with you, post more pics soon!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Aw poor guy. He's so cute, very glad that he's found a home with someone who's willing to put in the time that will be needed to get him healthy, and happy, and help him grow right. Definitely keep posting pics of his progress. I hope he turns out to be a great horse for you.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh he looks so sweet. So glad you were able to save him!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Poor baby


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's a cutie. He appears to have pretty nice conformation regardless of his condition, I'm sure that he will make someone a very nice riding horse someday. I'm glad that you guys got him in there so that he will at least have a chance now.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you all  I will post a lot of pictures with him as he grows up. Now the weather is not to great for taking pictures. 
He is a lot happier now, full of energy. When we took him he was very confuzed and lethargic. So I'm verry happy that he's coming around nicely. 

smrobs: thanks, is great if he has nice conformation. We don't have a clue about who the dam and stallion is so if he has good conformation this will be a plus for him.


----------



## Precious Ponies (Jan 12, 2011)

Beautiful : )


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Bless you for saving him. He's adorable. Hi's going to be a beautiful horse when he grows up and thanks to you he will. good luck with him


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

aww poor little guy. hes adorable. cant wait to see more pictures of him


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ KawaiiCharlie : thank you. I will do another photoshoot with him when the spring will come .


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

awwwwwwwwww he is adorable he has such a pretty head!!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What a fluffy little adorable creature


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Because my thread was brought back to life I will update it with some new pictures. Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

He's just gorgeous. I could hug him too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, he's so poofy .


----------

